# Heater fan vibrating and noisey after cabin filter replacement



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Shops don't like to do the job twice on a gamble.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

I had the same exact experience [emoji1]


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

At the shop I worked at we would have checked for new fan noise before the car was pulled out of the bay. It's amazing what kind of dirt, leaves, and mold you find on cabin air filters.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

When I bought mine with CPO, they had checked the box "cabin air filter" on the CPO checklist. I got home, checked the filter myself, and pulled out a huge mouse nest. When the dealer called back a week later to check on me I told them about it and they said "oh sorry". Sorry you are fabricating lies on GM documents? Bought the car out of state (about 4 hour drive) so there wasn't much recourse I could take like showing back up on the lot.

But regarding the fan, my blower fan has always ticked at low speed. I think it's an issue many people have.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

When I got my car ... had tons of noise from fan area. Squirrel had built a nest, not sure how he got in there. Should have taken a picture of the pile. Isn't it a squirrel cage blower design... never-mind .. insert bad dad joke here.


----------

